# how to remove rear panels



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

hey
I'm looking to remove the bose box
anyone have a how to on removing the rear trunk panels 
thx


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: how to remove rear panels (whitefish)*

Never done it. These are from another forum another user,
his reason was to get to a dent for one of those dent wizard guys >
1) Romove floor panel (w/ anchor rings)
2) Remove SS rear latch trim plate
3) Remove right foam block and carpet trim
(NOTE: Needs to be a hot day to loosen the black cement)
4) Remove right rear panel anchor ring
5) Remove right trunk shade screw
6) Fold down rear seats and remove right seat latch post (13mm deep socket)
7) Pull out panel from the rear (carefully)
8) Remove three hex screws to remove Bose sub/amp unit


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

kool thx


----------

